
What If the Moon Were Bigger? - tokenadult
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/what-if-the-moon-were-bigger/
======
pklausler
The article mentions that the rotation of the Earth has slowed down over its
history as energy has been transferred to the Moon and increased its orbit, a
process that continues today at a rate that we are able to measure.

It failed to mention an awesome confirmation of this process from the fossil
record, which is one of my favorite facts to bring up with young-earth
creationists: there are fossil corals with both daily and annual growth
indicators, and the older you go, the more days you'll find per year. And the
math matches up to what you'd expect to see from a steady rate of losing about
1 second every 50,000 years, thanks to the Moon.

